# contacting homeowners associations



## jjames89 (Nov 30, 2016)

It's going to be my second season plowing. I've been trying to figure out how to contact various associations into order to submit bids. Obviously I've researched it on the internet but haven't had much luck. Anyone have any suggestions? Thank you.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

jjames89 said:


> It's going to be my second season plowing. I've been trying to figure out how to contact various associations into order to submit bids. Obviously I've researched it on the internet but haven't had much luck. Anyone have any suggestions? Thank you.


I have luck going onto their website and hitting their contact us tab. Then type a message explaining the services you can offer. This usually needs to be done at the end of summer. The associations meet once per month so first they have a meeting to figure out if want new bids for that year, then contact the providers for a RFP or RFQ. Then they meet the next month and discuss the qualifications of the different contractors. They pic a couple and have you do a quote. The next month they decide who will get the contract. You get notified that you got the bid and to submit the contract. The next month they meet and sign it and then your all set. At least that's how it works here. I would highly doubt it if they were looking for someone this late but I guess you never know. I started initial contact this year in the beginning of August. The contracts just got signed last week.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

you may find a lot of them contract for year round service


----------



## jjames89 (Nov 30, 2016)

ktfbgb said:


> I have luck going onto their website and hitting their contact us tab. Then type a message explaining the services you can offer. This usually needs to be done at the end of summer. The associations meet once per month so first they have a meeting to figure out if want new bids for that year, then contact the providers for a RFP or RFQ. Then they meet the next month and discuss the qualifications of the different contractors. They pic a couple and have you do a quote. The next month they decide who will get the contract. You get notified that you got the bid and to submit the contract. The next month they meet and sign it and then your all set. At least that's how it works here. I would highly doubt it if they were looking for someone this late but I guess you never know. I started initial contact this year in the beginning of August. The contracts just got signed last week.


Thank you for your time. I realize it's a little late in the season but I was recently contact by an association for a bid and I began thinking of future business. And after Googling that association it was clear that there are several others in the area which is something in going to pursue now. Thank you much!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

jjames89 said:


> Thank you for your time. I realize it's a little late in the season but I was recently contact by an association for a bid and I began thinking of future business. And after Googling that association it was clear that there are several others in the area which is something in going to pursue now. Thank you much!


Its kinda late for bids. They musta had a falling out with there contractor.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Setup a table at a home and garden show or similar. The women/men who work at these management companies or associations or board members frequent events like this. Or join one of the management associations, you then have direct access to solicit and they have private shows and directories for the members.

example:
https://www.aomawi.org/

FYI


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

HOA subdivisions I've worked for have a Property Management company take care of everything including property maintenance. I hit the websites of PMC's in my area, from there I found out what subdivisions they have in the portfolio and went for a ride to check oot the subdivisions that are within the area I work to get an idea of HOA members income and expectations for grounds maintenance. After that I have a good idea if I want to work for them and how to and what to bid on.
As mentioned before its a little late to be getting snow work. Bids for plowing are typically in by August. For summer ground maintenance bids are in by January. Bids are sent to the PMC and they present them to the HOA board members to voted on. The PMC's I've worked for invited me to HOA meetings to go over the bid with the board and homeowners.
Once you've gotten in with a PMC you have a lot of opportunity to work for HOA's they represent.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

keep in mind some PMC's will make you sign a no compete letter


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

leolkfrm said:


> keep in mind some PMC's will make you sign a no compete letter


To no compete with whom? Management companies, other operators?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

other management companies

had a situation where 2 management co. in same property area and allowed to bid on all of it (separate bids), but could only work for 1 of them,

if dealing with just the homeowners association i would think they would not do that


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Gotcha. This year I had bid on a mixed used commercial that shared a parking lot with a condo. 

2 management companies. They know it is best to have one company to do it all rather than an invisible line and two companies. So they take one bid each and the managers try to get the board on board with one company.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

leolkfrm said:


> keep in mind some PMC's will make you sign a no compete letter


Never sign a non compete.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

BUFF said:


> Never sign a non compete.


This^^^


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Sounds like a good way to sign your way out of business. 

Maybe just have Jim's plowing LLC and Jim's snowplowing LLC 

Then switch your magnets when you get across the street.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

cjames808 said:


> Sounds like a good way to sign your way out of business.
> 
> Maybe just have Jim's plowing LLC and Jim's snowplowing LLC
> 
> Then switch your magnets when you get across the street.


Lol. Nice one.


----------

